# Dexter (Dex) is here



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your new family member, Dexter sounds like a real good dog who's had a bit of a ruff time ( my keyboard does that as well ) Hope we're going to see a pic of him real soon !!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

25*"* and 40*kgs?* ...were are you from, Britain?

Lets see... that's 88 pounds approximately... he's a big fella. Well so far it sounds like he's had a rotten life, its good you can change all of that for him. I'm sure the biting incident was due to an inexperienced Golden puppy owner with a small child freaking out... I'll say it again, young children and Golden puppies should always be supervised when together... Golden Retriever puppies are biting machines for those first few months and THEN as they mature they gradually will morph into that super great family dog with a little bit of training effort that is. Anyway, you lucked out and got a great Golden at the prime of his life... more pix are in order... is that him in that teeny, tiny, photo in your signature?


----------



## Carroll (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi

Yes that is him, he is a big lad but beautiful and when he is wet there is no fat on him at all, very lean.
He has put on a litle weight while here but burns it all off with his off lead runs with my year old lab they have a fab time.

And yes I am from ther UK so sorry if I confuse you at all.


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Carroll,
Congradulations and I wish you much happiness with your new guy.
My older Golden, Red, Is a rescue dog. I've had him since he's been about 4. He is now 10. Rescues are SPECIAL!!
Send some more pics.
Susan


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think the old guy was confused because you mixed Metric and Imperial measurements. I got a good laugh out of it myself. Dex looks like a real beauty. Good luck with him!

I'll never understand how dogs end up in those situations, especially a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Boy, Dexter sounds somewhat like Lucky. Lucky bit....well maybe...there was no mark...my little girl over a chewy when he was a pup. If Dexter didn't leave a mark, I think thats an excellent sign. I'm sure he could have.

I look forward to hearing more about Dexter.


----------

